# Kent Marine super chelated Iron



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I was just given a bottle of this from a saltwater shop owner. Is there any reason I cant use it in my FW tank?


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 14, 2008)

You'll be fine I've used there Kents before for calcium in my FW tank


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Now I wonder how much to dose because I doubt that the dosing concentrations are the same for SW and FW.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Look up Seachem Liquid Iron (or any other fresh water Iron product). See how much Iron you are dosing with each dose. 

Look up the Kent product. How much actual iron is in there? Compute what you will need to equal the Seachem Iron. 

Simple example: If the Kent product is twice as concentrated, then dose half as much.


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey bsmith,

Kent uses EDTA chelated Fe. The Seachem Iron you've been using is more highly regarded as a chelator (and Seachem directly compares their stuff to EDTA in their documentation). If you're looking for something easy to obtain, DTPA chelated Fe is available from GLA, aquariumfertilizer or Rex and is a better chelator than either EDTA or Seachem's gluconate. This may be less important in your soft water tank, though.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I have a "soft water tank" but refill water changes with my tap that is at a ph of 8 also the TDS in my "soft water tanks" are around the 350ppm mark.



wet said:


> Hey bsmith,
> 
> Kent uses EDTA chelated Fe. The Seachem Iron you've been using is more highly regarded as a chelator (and Seachem directly compares their stuff to EDTA in their documentation). If you're looking for something easy to obtain, DTPA chelated Fe is available from GLA, aquariumfertilizer or Rex and is a better chelator than either EDTA or Seachem's gluconate. This may be less important in your soft water tank, though.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Iron gluconate actually burns out pretty fast in a tank (http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Fertilizer/gluconate.html - pay attention to who's talking with this one ), just like EDTA in the wrong pH range.

Kent marine iron is completely compatible with planted tanks; I've got an extra bottle that was given to me sitting around. If you're going to go using EDTA, keep your pH down nice and low (neutral or lower) range. Higher pH values may see water clouding from rapid disassociation.


----------

